# Visa for visitor over 6 months?



## LisaMay (Feb 18, 2015)

Hello,

I'm visiting friends and will be in Alamos over 6 months, would I need a visa? I can't seem to find the information on the Embassy site or anyone to call me back. Anyone know anything?


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

You will need, at least, a Temporary Residence Permit. The other option is to return to a border before 180 days and get a new Visitor's Permit. The Temporary Residence Permit is first applied for at a Mexican Consulate nearest you while the Visitor's Permit is issued at a border crossing.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

LisaMay said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm visiting friends and will be in Alamos over 6 months, would I need a visa? I can't seem to find the information on the Embassy site or anyone to call me back. Anyone know anything?


A tourist permit is good for 180 days (slightly less than 6 months). If you will be Mexico for longer than that you need to either: leave Mexico at some point before the tourist permit expires and return on a new permit, or apply for a visa from a consulate near your home before coming to Mexico. (Joaquinx replied while I was typing)


----------



## LisaMay (Feb 18, 2015)

If I'm unable to get a visa tomorrow (leaving Saturday). Can I leave Mexico and return the same day or do I need to wait a day?


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

LisaMay said:


> Can I leave Mexico and return the same day or do I need to wait a day?


Nothing written in the law regarding the time between turning in a permit and applying for a new one. It seems to left up to the agent. One recommendation is to carry luggage so you really look like a tourist.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It is possible, but unlikely, that you could get approval for a visa in one day. There are financial/income/savings requirements, along with proofs, passport and other documents. Then, you continue the process with INM authorities after taking up residence, but within 30 days of entering Mexico.
If driving, note that you will also have to remove your car from Mexico on a tourist permit/temporary importation, as it becomes illetal after 180 days, along with the tourist permit. The car will need to be processed out, then also re-enter with a new Importada Temporal tied to your new FMM tourist permit.


----------



## LisaMay (Feb 18, 2015)

I'm not living there. I would leave in 7 months.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

LisaMay said:


> I'm not living there. I would leave in 7 months.


There are no other options. It's either 180 days or 1 year. :juggle:


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Very true. You absolutely must leave Mexico before the 180 days expire. So, your only options are to do that and return, or shorten your visit to 179 days on an FMM tourist permit.


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

LisaMay said:


> If I'm unable to get a visa tomorrow (leaving Saturday). Can I leave Mexico and return the same day or do I need to wait a day?


You do not say how you are traveling to Mexico. If you are flying, you will be given the FMM Visitors Permit to fill out on the plane. The cost of the permit is included in the cost of the ticket. As others have noted, it can be issued for up to 180 days. If you are staying longer, you will need to leave Mexico, turn in your expiring FMM and then apply for a new FMM Visitors Permit. You could leave at any land border crossing or leave by plane. It is important to turn in your old permit in either case, especially at the land crossing.

The other alternative is to apply for a Tempory Residents Visa which is issued for one year and has financial requirements attached to it.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

LisaMay said:


> Can I leave Mexico and return the same day or do I need to wait a day?


 Others have alluded to the answer, but actually the detailed answer is: it depends where you go to the border. Different border crossings treat this scenario differently.


----------



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

If you are driving and cross @ Nogales you can return and get a new FMM with no difficulty. Your car is another story. Unfortunately Alamos is not part of the "no hassle zone" and the car will need a TIP which is only good for 180 days. When you return for your new FMM a new TIP can be obtained. Make sure you do this before the TIP expires. If you are flying I really do not know how to handle this problem. There are no flights to Alamos. You would have to fly to Guaymas or Hermosillo.


----------



## LisaMay (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks everyone! I'll be in Alamos next week and plan to take the trip to Phoenix around the 4 or 5 month mark.


----------

